# Should have listened to CycleChat



## Pat "5mph" (22 Oct 2012)

But I didn't, not this time.
More precisely, should have listened to @Mr.Jamie, who in his wisdoms recommends carrying a spare inner tube even if you have slimed tyres.
I usually do, will do again, always, I swear! needed to lighten my rucksack this morning, knew I would return from my shift at the Good Food Show loaded with a bumper cargo of german sausages and giant stuffed olives 
Rode my Boris to work, he had a visit from the P.fairy a while ago, tube self healed like by magic, should have changed it nevertheless ... but I didn't. Should have taken Gonzales instead ... but I didn't.
My back wheel deflated in proximity of the Glasgow Green cycling club's Sunday morning meeting point, not for the first time in that spot either: it seems I am destined to embarrass myself in front of that crowd in a loop of deja vu: last winter they saw me sliding on ice, probably they are still laughing!
No chance of a magically repaired tube this time: my pump tries a valve to valve resuscitation to no avail.
We have a problem, Huston!
Phone my work, all good. Could have walked the couple of miles left in 30 min, for time keeping's sake decided to walk out of the park, phone a black taxi.
The driver did not like the idea of my bike near his upholstery (you would think I was trying to get him to transport a butchered pig), let me sit on the floor of the cab holding the bike, was altogether really rude.
Got my revenge by leaving him a hefty tip with a disdained look 
Will never ignore CycleChat's advice ever again.


----------



## Scoosh (22 Oct 2012)

You have learned your lesson, Pat 5mph. 

Never forget CC ! 

Glad you made it in the end. 

Did you get your goodies at the foodies show ?


----------



## MrJamie (22 Oct 2012)

Pat made me look clever 

I was changing tubes/tyres on Wednesday and discovered my spare re-used tube I've been carrying around for the past year had 2 punctures in it  So I ordered another when i got back from the pub  and when it arrived, found out i'd accidentally clicked the wrong valve type and couldn't use it. 

Did the show have good cake?


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2012)

What kind of idiot goes out without a spare tube? 

After all your bad comments about those taxi drivers I'm surprised they didn't make you walk to work


----------



## Davidc (22 Oct 2012)

Ah. A lesson we all have to learn at some stage in our lives.

Just don't forget it.

Tube*
Levers x 2*
Park Tools glueless patch kit*
mini pump*
means of wheel removal (or QR)*
chain tool
quick link
CO2 inflator
Multitool
small pliers
Elastoplast
Latex Gloves

*the absolute minimum

All that fits in a small underseat bag from lbs, Halfords, Online store, wherever.

There's even room for some spare batteries for lights.

There are a few nearby places I go where I don't take the kit, but not many. That kit will take care of most problems when out on the road. It's rare for me to have to lock up the bike and find other means of getting home. Has happened though.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Oct 2012)

Hmmm, who _would_ go out without a spare tube. (quietly goes and puts one in panniers).


----------



## Red Light (22 Oct 2012)

Hello Pat "0mph"


----------



## Fubar (22 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> But I didn't, not this time.
> More precisely, should have listened to @Mr.Jamie, who in his wisdoms recommends carrying a spare inner tube even if you have slimed tyres.
> I usually do, will do again, always, I swear! needed to lighten my rucksack this morning, knew I would return from my shift at the Good Food Show loaded with a bumper cargo of german sausages and giant stuffed olives
> Rode my Boris to work, he had a visit from the P.fairy a while ago, tube self healed like by magic, should have changed it nevertheless ... but I didn't. Should have taken Gonzales instead ... but I didn't.
> ...


 
That showed him...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Oct 2012)

Rode to town this morning to meet my pal: we shared the booty I got from the Good Food Show.
For her birthday she got a present of a mixed bag of German cured meats, she was delighted 
Spare tube plus tools in my rucksack - gonna leave some kit in my work too 
Learned my lesson!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Oct 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Did the show have good cake?


Oh, lots of good food stuff 
Thing is I'm actually not allowed to leave my mobile coffee unit while manning it, nor am I allowed to buy anything from the exhibitors ....  ... had the same feeling I get when I'm red light jumping at 3am


----------



## Hawk (2 Dec 2012)

I am a member of Glasgow Green CC and yes, we do have a running theme of having a good laugh at commuters falling on ice...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Dec 2012)

Hawk said:


> I am a member of Glasgow Green CC and yes, we do have a running theme of having a good laugh at commuters falling on ice...


Oh, you little  
Skipped the green this morning, went round the gorbals instead, bit too icy even with the Winters.
On my next Sunday morning shift, I shall look out for you - give you a wee wave from far away, least I embarrass you with my MBSO


----------



## tyred (12 Feb 2013)

I was a little annoyed (understatement of the year alert) at myself a while back after I discovered the tube that has been lying in the bottom of my saddle bag for years and I had assumed was 700c was in fact 20 x 1 3/8" and belonged to my Raleigh Twenty


----------



## Sara_H (12 Feb 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Got my revenge by leaving him a hefty tip with a disdained look
> .


A hefty tip? You should've jumped out at a red light and done a runner! 

The day a taxi driver gets a tip from me (hefty or otherwise) is the day hell freezes over


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Feb 2013)

On a long ride I take either two tubes or a tube and a repair kit. Can't have too many tubes.


----------



## Kies (12 Feb 2013)

Never played with a chain,chain tool or a quick link thingywotsit ....... But agree with all the other stuff


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Feb 2013)

tyred said:


> I was a little annoyed (understatement of the year alert) at myself a while back after I discovered the tube that has been lying in the bottom of my saddle bag for years and I had assumed was 700c was in fact 20 x 1 3/8" and belonged to my Raleigh Twenty


Oh no! Disaster!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Feb 2013)

Sara_H said:


> A hefty tip? You should've jumped out at a red light and done a runner!
> 
> The day a taxi driver gets a tip from me (hefty or otherwise) is the day hell freezes over


He knows my work now


----------



## thegravestoneman (13 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> On a long ride I take either two tubes or a tube and a repair kit. Can't have too many tubes.


you fancy people with your same size wheels and spare tubes, I would have to carry four, where would I put them? oh yeah


----------



## taximan (14 Feb 2013)

The day a taxi driver gets a tip from me (hefty or otherwise) is the day hell freezes over [/quote]



Now I feel hurt


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Feb 2013)

Carrying a spare tube isn't enough, carrying a spare bike is better:


----------

